# Photos from the last few days



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Over the weekend I went down to some of my favorite small WV trout streams. It was a brutally tough weekend, extremely low water, trout were paranoid, stealth was a requirement for all strikes. I was using 7x fluoro tippet, #20 and #22 flies, and caught all but 2 fish (as I recall) either from my knees or my backside. Hard to believe these are the same trout that wolfed down #12 caddis' at will in late May! I caught no large trout, but lost a solid 13-14" brookie, which is a stud for the streams I fished.  I landed several trout once I found a pattern that produced, most fish came on a #22 Griffith's Gnat.














































Then last night back home in Ohio, I tormented some smallies in the Hocking by the cabin. I only fished for an hour or so, caught 5 smallies and a spotted bass, all on bead-chain Clouser's I tied up. Strikes were vicious, fish fought well.


----------



## Coach472 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good looking picutres!:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, that first brookie with the purple spots is just awesome  love that color, haven't seen it on one before!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Most of the brookies were colored well this trip.

To give you an idea how low the water was there, this is the creek by camp from the last trip when the water was a little low, and obviously you can't see the whole width of the stream:










Here it was this past weekend in about the same place:


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

you have no idea how lucky you are to be catching them fish i dream of going on a real trout stream and just giving it my all those fish are crazy pretty like i have to say its like amazing you get to catch these fish all the time but i am sure you put you work into it i wish i could get a chance to travel to wv this fall but dads all ways to wraped around the deer as am i but i would rather go catch a 5inch brookie than shoot a deer nice work


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Wish: If'n you'd rather go get a brookie than a deer, then by all means, do :-D and wear some blaze orange b/c there aren't a whole lot of WV outdoorsmen who'd agree with you on that particular point haha.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like the fishing conditions were tough. 
I've hung up my fly rod and strung the bow for deer hunting, but I may still get out fishing a few more times this fall.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> you have no idea how lucky you are to be catching them fish i dream of going on a real trout stream and just giving it my all those fish are crazy pretty like i have to say its like amazing you get to catch these fish all the time but i am sure you put you work into it i wish i could get a chance to travel to wv this fall but dads all ways to wraped around the deer as am i but i would rather go catch a 5inch brookie than shoot a deer nice work


 agree with you on that! Piss on hunting!! At least all the mouthbreathers will be in shantyhole strapped to a tree and off my streams Cream! Beside you were fishing the wrong area this time! Now my fishing season really starts! Best time to fish is fall all the way thru winter cause most dont know what they missing!! I have been pulling 20"+ fish daily and NO I am not saying either.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

oh yeah ffd, well I've been catching 21" fish daily  won't say where tho.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> oh yeah ffd, well I've been catching 21" fish daily  won't say where tho.


You don't have to, we all know where you've been going. 

FFD, it was a "spur of the moment" sort of trip, I gambled on there being enough water where I usually go...the gamble was wrong, but it still worked out. If I kill my buck early, I'll be back down this fall!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

HeHe!! Maybe so but not just there though. Heads up on the Elk, They took 30 huge trouts out of the springs into the Pool for this Saturday's "Project Healing Waters"!! It sure was fun but I had to at least leave them alone for the guys from the service coming in though but end up getting into some rather bigger pigs much further down stream.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, niiiiiiice :-D

I wanna go steelheading this summer, and I want to fish midges and BWOs in the winter.

If I can catch a fish on a dry fly in a snow storm, I'll be a happy happy camper. I think that'd be a life-altering kind of experience haha.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Clayton said:


> haha, niiiiiiice :-D
> 
> I wanna go steelheading this summer, and I want to fish midges and BWOs in the winter.
> 
> If I can catch a fish on a dry fly in a snow storm, I'll be a happy happy camper. I think that'd be a life-altering kind of experience haha.




Life altering? welcome to colorado winters.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

crkwader said:


> Life altering? welcome to colorado winters.


You put your state so far away, I'm not feeling very welcomed at all here :-\

As a matter of fact I've gotta say I'm feeling like you're hiding it lol.


----------

